# Help I.D. a Gravely Walk Behind Tractor.



## EricBB (4 mo ago)

I have an old Gravely Walk Behind S/N 80166. I'm trying to learn the Year, Model, HP & Engine manufacture. 
Anything that may help me in a parts hunt. There is no hood to help I.D. it.

Thank You All in advance.
Eric


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

EricBB said:


> I have an old Gravely Walk Behind S/N 80166. I'm trying to learn the Year, Model, HP & Engine manufacture.
> Anything that may help me in a parts hunt. There is no hood to help I.D. it.
> 
> Thank You All in advance.
> Eric


Looks like a model L.
Is there a Studebaker tag on the engine?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

My guess....
Model L
6.6 or 7 hp 
Late 60's


----------



## EricBB (4 mo ago)

Ford5610II said:


> Looks like a model L.
> Is there a Studebaker tag on the engine?


Thanks for the information. I can't find a tag on the engine anywhere.


----------



## EricBB (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> My guess....
> Model L
> 6.6 or 7 hp
> Late 60's


Thank You


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm updating my guess to:
Convertible 7.6 (probably was a Super, due to the starter bracket)
1970-75'ish
7.6hp
Gravely engine (pre-Kohler)

Check out this Owners Manual: https://manuals.gtcoa.com/pdf/Convert_76_Own_Man_0174.pdf


----------

